# Extremely nice '60 Schwinn Continental Tourist



## rennfaron (Aug 2, 2020)

1960 Schwinn Continental Original - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

CALL ONLY! NO TEXT! This is an untouched November 1960 Schwinn Continental with vibrant red paint...



					losangeles.craigslist.org


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 2, 2020)

YIKES. Nice bike though.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 2, 2020)

I just re-checked this one out. It does have a November 1960 serial number and as I've noted many times the November serial numbered bikes were built the next year. This Conti has the 61 stem and the aluminum spoke protector where the 1960 model 10 speeds never did have a spoke protector. This is one of the first 1961 Continentals.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 3, 2020)

Beautiful!  The graphics are amazing!  Fenders original?


----------



## hzqw2l (Aug 3, 2020)

Wow. Makes me want to sell mine....almost


----------



## rennfaron (Aug 3, 2020)

It's up there in price, but so is everything right now. I have seen a lot of nice ones out there but I think this might be the cleanest one. And in the harder to find tourist setup. Still has all the original simplex components in really nice condition. Fenders look like the ones on @GTs58's 1961 Conti


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 3, 2020)

that's a bunch of money, but the condition is outstanding. I could see myself riding something like that around town.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2020)

There was a big price drop from the $1200 but.............. I'll deduct $500 or so because the correct pedals are missing.  lol


----------



## 1motime (Aug 4, 2020)

Still a lot of money.  I know those splash guard fenders are original but it would look much better with full size fenders


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 4, 2020)

I bought several cars back in the use-to-be for around that price and vintage.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 4, 2020)

the paint and decals double the value on that bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 4, 2020)

1motime said:


> Still a lot of money.  I know those splash guard fenders are original but it would look much better with full size fenders




These early Continental Tourists came with White plastic fenders that lasted......................maybe a month before they were broken. Worse than the cheap thin aluminum light weight fenders that ripped apart IMO.


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 4, 2020)

A ton of money, but if that is your dream bike.........


----------

